# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Sorosçuluğun sonu Vatana işgalci davet etmek!

## bozok

*Sorosçuluğun sonu Vatana işgalci davet etmek!*



Kırgızistan’da halk ayaklanmasıyla görevinden uzaklaştırılan devrik Devlet Başkanı Kurmanbek Bakiyev, çareyi ülkesine yabancı askerleri davet etmekte buldu. Bakiyev, BM’den ülkeye barış gücü göndermesini talep ettiğini söyledi. 

İşte, Soros veya Amerikan desteği ile iktidar olanların varacağı yer burasıdır. 

Yeniçağ, bu daveti mankurtlaşmaya bağlıyor. Mankurt tiplemesini de ünlü Kırgız yazar Cengiz Aytmatov *“Gün Olur Asra Bedel”* romanında çizmişti. 

Konuyu Hüseyin üzbek şöyle özetlemişti: 

_“üok eski dönemlerde Kırgızların ve diğer Türk boylarının komşusu olan Juan Juanlar tutsak aldıkları savaş esirlerinin saçlarını usturayla kazıdıktan sonra kafalarına yaş deve derisinden bir başlık geçirip çöle salarlar. üöl sıcağında geçen süre içinde kuruyan deve derisi tutsağın kafasını mengene misali sıkar, korkunç acılar verir. Saçlar, kuruyan deve derisinden başlığın etkisiyle kafatasına doğru gelişir. Tutsakların bir çoğu korkunç acılara ve kızgın çöle dayanamaz, ölür. Yaşayanlar ise bilinçlerini kaybeder. Hafızaları sıfırlanır silinir. Geçmişlerini, ailesini, obasını ulusal köklerini unutur, benliklerini kaybederler. Bu, kafası boş, bedenleri sağlam tutsaklar efendilerine köle itaatiyle bağlanırlar. En ağır işlerde çalıştırılırlar. Deve çobanı olurlar. Onlar artık, birer mankurt olmuştur._ 

_Kırgızlar arasında bir ermiş olarak kabul edilen Nayman Ana, eski çağlarda, uzun bir arayıştan sonra, tutsak düşerek mankurta çevrilen oğlunun izini bulur. üölde ona geçmişini hatırlatmaya çalışır. Ana sıcaklığını kullanarak kendine gelmesi için çabalar. Ne yapsa boşunadır. üünkü mankurtluğun dönüşü mümkün değildir. Mankurt olan oğlu sonunda anasını oklar, öldürür._ 

_Nayman Ana’nın defnedildiği yer tüm Kırgızlarca kutsal bir ziyaret yeri olarak kabul edilir. Efsanesi de kuşaktan kuşağa günümüze ulaşır.”_ 

***
Demek ki her ne sebeple olursa olsun, kendi köklerinden kopanlar, annesini bile öldürebilecek kadar kişiliksizleşir, bırakın insan olmayı hayvandan da aşağı bir dereceye düşer. Hiçbir hayvan, anasını öldürmez. 

Vatan da ana gibidir. Vatana, yabancı güçleri davet etmek, anayı yabancılara teslim etmek demektir. 

Kazak düşünür Muhtar şahanov, Jeltoksan isyanında, arkadaşını korumak uğruna kendisini feda eden bir Kazak kızının hikayesini anlattıktan sonra şöyle haykırıyordu:

“Tehlikeyi göze alamayan / Tehlikeye atılmayan herkes / Korkak değildir, / Fakat yok olursa, Tehlikeye atılmak, / Kişilik de yok olur.” 

Ve yine haykırıyor: *“Aydını olmayan millet, ahlaksız kadın gibidir! Onsuz halk, halk değildir; Aptal bir sürü gibidir.”* 

*** 

Geçici hükümetin Başbakan Yardımcısı Almazbek Atambayev ise Bişkek’te 2001 yılından bu yana askeri hava üssü bulunduran ABD için, *“ABD’ye Kırgızistan halkı değil, üs lazımdı”* dedi. Atambayev, ülkedeki ABD üssüyle ilgili konunun uygar ve dikkatli bir şekilde çözüleceğini bildirdi. 

Aslında Türkiye de aynı mesele ile karşı karşıyadır. İncirlik üssünün, Irak, Afganistan ve İran aleyhinde, hatta Türk Dünyası’na yönelik olarak kullanıldığı bir gerçektir. ABD’nin İstanbul ve Karadeniz’e yerleştirdiği atom bombaları, Türkiye’nin bağımsızlığını yok etmiştir. 

CHP Mersin Milletvekili İsa Gök, AKP’nin hazırladığı Anayasa Paketi’nin de Cumhuriyet tarihinin en tehlikeli karşı devrim hareketi olduğunu söylüyor. Türk halkı ise dini duyguları kullanılarak mankurt durumuna düşürülmek isteniyor ki kendi varlığına son verecek bir girişime evet desin. 



*Arslan BULUT* / YENİüAğ GZT / 13.4.2010

----------

